# Time to start in on my costume! (Way picture heavy!)



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

When I realized it was only three and a half months until Halloween (sounds much worse than 103 days, huh?) I knew it was time to start working heavily on my costume. I'd already collected a few items, but it's a very detail oriented costume, so the sooner the better.

Here's my initial sketches (trying to decide between sleeve types on the right)









Here's what I have so far:








a tiny hat








these tights








a whip








adornments

My question is, with the hat I had planned on a feather on the front like this:








(love this hat!)
But I'm not so sure about it now that I did a trial run.

























What's your vote? Feather in front, feather in back, or no feather?
The hat will definitely have the gold trim running around the middle and maybe the brim, and an adornment made of several gold buttons, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Fantasical (Jul 20, 2009)

I personally like the feather in the front. It adds a bit more character. Maybe you could add a band or something to it?
Over all it looks amazingly adorable ^_^!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you! There will definitely be more flair added to the hat, oh, ad I forgot to say, the feather will probably end up dyed red. Here's a sketch with color:









Is the color scheme boring? Too much black?


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

A bit of gold, maybe the buttons or trim


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

I personally like the feather in the front.

Great costume idea.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Feel like i'm going against the popular trend here but i'm leaning towards the feather in the back. The arch it makes gives a good view of both.

If you go with it in front maybe angling it slightly to one side so you could see a little more of the hat? I dunno i just feel it overshadows it a bit.

Love the design and the idea though, very original!

Look fwd to seeing your progress.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Whoa, I finally made it to the bottom of this thread! LOL
Nice idea! I think you should definitely keep the feather somewhere. It might help to adorn the hat with some jewels or something to make it a little more spectactular. Plus, the one in your photo is actually a bit bigger looking than the hat you have, so some beads, jewels, something may help it stand out.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tested out a smaller feather?, the embellishments will improve the look overall too :3


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Since the hat is rather small, I think I'd put the feather on the side with a gold, maybe sequin band around the hat. I love the drop front shorts with gold buttons in your drawing. But, I believe to pull off the lion tamer, you'll need to consider adding tails to your vest/corset and trimming those in gold. You've got a great start, HappyScientist, can't wait to see it progress!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Annea: there is definitely a lot of gold in it's future, especially on the vest, but I think you're right, I could stand to add more gold elsewhere on the costume, but where?

Costumer: thank you for your vote! I was hoping I'd get your comment on this! 

Dan: thank you for your comments! I did think of something though, whether I put the feather on the back or the front, the hat is completely reversible. If I don't like it on one side, I can always turn it around to the other side! 

Alucard: I think I will be adding a "broach" of sorts to the base of the feather made out of gold buttons. I believe it will give the costume some continuity. Also, I just love buttons!

Kittyvibe: This is the smallest feather of this type I could find.  Smaller feathers tend to look more like this http://www.artbynature.ca/images/artsupplies/TurkeyFeather.jpg and I don't think that quite fits the style of the costume.

Sulkin, oh yes, there will be tails!  You can't see them in the sketches, but there will be coattails down to almost my knees! Seems, we're on the same page!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I found these pics that look similar to what your trying to do, mebbe help you for inspiration on materials? Google Image Result for http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3100/3184231333_2794bd74c7.jpg

Scroll through her pics there, pretty cools.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

OMG, talk about eye candy! I'll take one of everything please!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Looks great so far. I think my vote is for the front too.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I like the feather in the front. I agree about scaling it down. Could you maybe trim it up a bit?

I think your overall costume concept is fantastic. Good luck!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

I added a band of crocheted loops to the inside of the hat so it will stay attached to my hair easily. 
I'm hoping to get most of it done this weekend, but I just started sewing my husband's Elvis jumpsuit and it's calling my name!


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

You don't really need another opinion, but here's mine- I like the feather in the front. Your costume will be awesome, I love the idea.


----------



## bones jones (Jul 22, 2009)

I like feather in back the best. but either way, def keep the feather.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you so much for all the opinions guys! I find them invaluable!

I have been trying to make progress, but tonight I think I took a step backwards. I wanted the feather to be red so I turned to my trusty way of dying fibers: Kool Aid. 
It turned the perfect shade or red, but it never retained its original fluffiness

Orignal feather fluffiness:









Sad new, wimpy stringyness:









I don't know if this is a major setback to where I should try AGAIN to find an ostrich feather that's already red, 
or if I should just go with this feather. I'm barely into this costume and already I'm having dilemma after dilemma! Sheesh!  

At least my husband's costume is coming along swimmingly!


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Also wanted to show you all these:
Ouroboros Metal Buttons (set of 4) by AnomalyMachine on Etsy

I think they're pretty killer, but would they look too weird on the pouch? Would they just look strange on a lion tamer's cosume?


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Any opinions on the feather? I may attach it today.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I gotta vote for feather in the front also, and i think the gold band around the hat is a good idea also.


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

I noticed that on your "sample" picture of the hat, the feather is cut down so that it is thicker on the bottom and tapers up. If you cut a few inches off the bottom of your feather and put it in front, it will mimic the sample better.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice chartrusechaos. Right now I'm trying to figure out if I can even use the feather I have.

I NEED EVERYONE'S OPINION!! 

I took some photos of the hat with the feather being red and with the ornamentation on it:








(ignore the tape, it is just for temporary holding purposes.)

What do you think of the feather? Did the dying process ruin it? Or do you like the look?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

I think the feather looks fine.


----------



## Fantasical (Jul 20, 2009)

The feather doesnt look bad at all.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

It's been a while since I started this post. I put my costume on hold to make my husband's. His has kinda taken over my life. I didn't realize how hard it would be! 
But my costume has to be ready by Halloween too so I've resumed work on it as well. Today I did a test run of my hair. I was also able to purchase a feather that was already red and it looks a thousand times better.
Here is a photo of the hair test-run. The new feather is not attached to the hat and the ornament is not on either, but it gives you an idea. (please excuse the tired, makeup-free morning face!)








By the way, it has been decided, thanks to Addicted2Boo, that the feather will be in the front, at an angle. I love how it looked on her hat in this post:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-costume-ideas/81882-ringmaster-w-pics.html
Thanks again for the inspiration Boo!


----------



## foxykita143 (Oct 15, 2009)

I like it, it looks really cute like that. I'm excited to see how the rest of your costume is coming along!


----------



## lollypopholly (Sep 7, 2009)

definately feather in front. the little hat alone just gets lost


----------

